
What If Working from Home Goes on Forever? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/09/magazine/remote-work-covid.html
======
buboard
remote work at scale is one of the few things lately that feel like they are
_from the future_. It enables whole new modes of communication and process,
and it's a pity to concentrate on comparisons with conventional offices. If a
large number of people decides to keep working remotely, the offices will
never look the same again, they'll look more like a decaying old village
rather than places of bustling activity, and this will only accelerate the
transition to remote.

We have new virtual conferences that exploded in popularity and sprang out of
this remote world. Out of nowhere , there have been 2 Neuromatch conferences,
with 3000 attendees each! This is a staggering number and the conferences are
great quality too. With labs moving their meetings online, it has now become
easy to arrange common meetings, with ideas flowing left and right in a very
positive way. There's many more things to come from remote work. We 'll find
ways to solve the social issues of loneliness etc -- after all, these were not
the purpose of offices. I think ppl are focusing too much on the negatives of
remote work, while we are still at the very beginning.

